# FA Down again?



## Charrio (Aug 1, 2007)

Hey am i the only one getting a blank page?


----------



## CaribbeanFox (Aug 1, 2007)

Charrio said:
			
		

> Hey am i the only one getting a blank page?



Same here!   I was in the middle of adding all my watchers to my AIM buddy list and poof!  No more pages!


----------



## xainy (Aug 1, 2007)

Me too! :O


----------



## Janglur (Aug 1, 2007)

Also the same.  Any news on the explanation?

This is the second time this week.  Last time was a server move, supposedly.


----------



## TheGru (Aug 1, 2007)

Thats five so far (counting myself.)


----------



## brokenfox (Aug 1, 2007)

Same for me, on the .net .info and .ws I get a blank white screen.


----------



## furryskibum (Aug 1, 2007)

She's BROKE!!!  D:


----------



## Kaji Ryuuko (Aug 1, 2007)

Same for me as well. Must be something with the connection to the server.


----------



## Yuki_Fox (Aug 1, 2007)

It's down for me as well.


----------



## Amberu (Aug 1, 2007)

It's brokeeen. :<


----------



## CodArk2 (Aug 1, 2007)

mines giving me a white screen too


----------



## Raving_Dragon (Aug 1, 2007)

I post a song and FA goes down  / Talk about bad timing >.<


----------



## Yuki_Fox (Aug 1, 2007)

White screen of death O.O



XP Kidding


----------



## Larathen (Aug 1, 2007)

LOL THE FURRIES ARE FREAKING OUT CAUSE THEY CANT FAP TO THEIR SHITTYDRAWNDICKNIPPLEFOXTAURPORN


----------



## JessKitt08 (Aug 1, 2007)

Yup, it's down. AGAIN. and this time NONE of the other ones work.

.net .info and .us are offline- .ws is also down because I just tried it.

:shock: What happened now? I was in the middle of writing a journal- then I click submit and BLANK................:?::?::?: I hate the downtimes when they have no warnings.

I checked the fourms here and there are no updates on it or anything! Something's up or they would've at least said they're moving things.


----------



## brokenfox (Aug 1, 2007)

Raving_Dragon said:
			
		

> I post a song and FA goes down  / Talk about bad timing >.<



So it's your fault! *points a finger of judgement at you* :evil:


----------



## Vgm22 (Aug 1, 2007)

I'm getting the blank screen of death! For all the sites to! .info, .ws and the others as well. It'll get fixed. Don't worry about it! ^^ THat's what the kick ass admins and coders do! -grins-


----------



## xainy (Aug 1, 2007)

Larathen said:
			
		

> LOL THE FURRIES ARE FREAKING OUT CAUSE THEY CANT FAP TO THEIR SHITTYDRAWNDICKNIPPLEFOXTAURPORN



Hmmm, fox taur...*sketchsketchsketch*


----------



## chicago-lollie (Aug 1, 2007)

HEY GUYS, JUST LETTING Y'ALL KNOW THAT I'M ALSO RECEIVING A WHITE SCREEN FROM FA.

YEEP. JUST, Y'KNOW. JUST INCASE YOU DIDN'T GET IT.


----------



## The Last Sibling (Aug 1, 2007)

Did somebody try to extort someone again?

:lol:


----------



## Janglur (Aug 1, 2007)

Not to sound like a dick, but...


TAKING BETS!  BETS ARE ON!  WHO CRASHED FA THIS TIME!  PLAAACE YOUR BETS!  BETS EVERYONE!


----------



## Janglur (Aug 1, 2007)

Site's down.  And the site down.  Also, the site's down.  Site's down.  I think the site's down.  Site's down.  I crashed the site.  Whoa, site's down.  Site's down.  Site's down.  Site's down.  Site's down site's down site's down site's down.
Really?  The site's down?  Me too!

- The sounds of an FA outage.  Sounds like Gir.


----------



## xainy (Aug 1, 2007)

Janglur said:
			
		

> Not to sound like a dick, but...
> 
> 
> TAKING BETS!  BETS ARE ON!  WHO CRASHED FA THIS TIME!  PLAAACE YOUR BETS!  BETS EVERYONE!



What happens if we don't have any money to bet? D:


----------



## brokenfox (Aug 1, 2007)

I already pointed out the culprit :lol:


----------



## Janglur (Aug 1, 2007)

We rape you.

All of us.

Here at FA.

In the butt.  With the cheese.  In the kitchen.

It'll be a murder-mystery board game.


----------



## acru (Aug 1, 2007)

What flavor broth are we cooking up tonight?...smells like bullshi... :>


----------



## Larathen (Aug 1, 2007)

xainy said:
			
		

> Hmmm, fox taur...*sketchsketchsketch*






NO

*BAD XAINY

BAD*


----------



## Starburst (Aug 1, 2007)

I CALL HAX

HAX

HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAX


----------



## xainy (Aug 1, 2007)

*stares at Janglur and Larathen's posts in horror*

/cry

P.S. You know I'm still drawing that fox taur.

Edit: And it's going to have a penis.

EditEdit: I MEAN 3 PENISES. Penisii?


----------



## The Last Sibling (Aug 1, 2007)

Janglur said:
			
		

> Not to sound like a dick, but...
> 
> 
> TAKING BETS!  BETS ARE ON!  WHO CRASHED FA THIS TIME!  PLAAACE YOUR BETS!  BETS EVERYONE!



I bet it was you.

It's always the House.


----------



## Kaji Ryuuko (Aug 1, 2007)

*idly reads the forums while browsing DA* I'm glad I have two galleries.


----------



## Starburst (Aug 1, 2007)

xainy said:
			
		

> *stares at Janglur and Larathen's posts in horror*
> 
> /cry


Don't you love the community here?


----------



## Larathen (Aug 1, 2007)

xainy said:
			
		

> *stares at Janglur and Larathen's posts in horror*
> 
> /cry
> 
> ...






*YOU ARE THE CANCER THAT IS KILLING THE FAGDOM*


----------



## xainy (Aug 1, 2007)

Kaji_Ryuujin said:
			
		

> *idly reads the forums while browsing DA* I'm glad I have two galleries.



I do, too, but I haaaaate dA. D: I stay there cause...I don't know, I guess there's people there I'd lose touch with. :B



			
				Starburst said:
			
		

> xainy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NO. >:[


...

And 7 boobs.

OVER 9000. D:


----------



## JessKitt08 (Aug 1, 2007)

Larathen said:
			
		

> LOL THE FURRIES ARE FREAKING OUT CAUSE THEY CANT FAP TO THEIR SHITTYDRAWNDICKNIPPLEFOXTAURPORN



Way to be a jerk. You're not impressing anyone. OH BTW- I don't/can't view porn. Hello not 18 you creep.

Oh wait yes, I'm sorry, I forgot, excuse me. You're upset because your precious porno site is gone for a while. Oh you poor thing *pats* it'll be ok. It should be back soon. If not well I guess you'll have to settle for human porn...... *snickers*


----------



## Yuki_Fox (Aug 1, 2007)

-watches them and sweatdrops-


----------



## thoron (Aug 1, 2007)

This might have something to do with why the site is down.

http://www.furaffinityforums.net/showthread.php?tid=11138

I'm only making a guess.


----------



## DJ-Fragon (Aug 1, 2007)

Meh, at least it's not the Blue Screen of Death. Now that's a horror!


----------



## Starburst (Aug 1, 2007)

Kaji_Ryuujin said:
			
		

> *idly reads the forums while browsing DA* I'm glad I have two galleries.



Too bad I can't post porn on DA D:


----------



## The Last Sibling (Aug 1, 2007)

Starburst said:
			
		

> Kaji_Ryuujin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why not?  Just flag it as mature. >_>


----------



## TheGru (Aug 1, 2007)

xainy said:
			
		

> Kaji_Ryuujin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I avoid DA like the plage as well, still have an account there, but never, EVER use it.

As for this thread, pure laughs! :3


----------



## Larathen (Aug 1, 2007)

JessKitt08 said:
			
		

> Way to be a jerk. You're not impressing anyone. OH BTW- I don't/can't view porn. Hello not 18 you creep.
> 
> Oh wait yes, I'm sorry, I forgot, excuse me. You're upset because your precious porno site is gone for a while. Oh you poor thing *pats* it'll be ok. It should be back soon. If not well I guess you'll have to settle for human porn...... *snickers*






HAHAAAHHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA *YES*


TROLLERY WINS AGAIN FOR ME


----------



## JessKitt08 (Aug 1, 2007)

Lol can't you just feel the community love? Some are mad because of no porn, others are just mad because gee we do actually like to post things like journals or update our buddy list and many other things. Site outages like this just piss me off >(


----------



## Starburst (Aug 1, 2007)

The Last Sibling said:
			
		

> Starburst said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I thought that was against TOS?  To blatantly post porn on DA?


----------



## Larathen (Aug 1, 2007)

JessKitt08 said:
			
		

> Lol can't you just feel the community love? Some are mad because of no porn, others are just mad because gee we do actually like to post things like journals or update our buddy list and many other things. Site outages like this just piss me off >(





HAHA

YOURE SO MURRYMURRYFURRY

*LETS ALL PLAY ALONG CHILDREN CAUSE HAPPINESS IS THE ULTIMATE BLISS FROM ABOVE*


----------



## The Last Sibling (Aug 1, 2007)

Starburst said:
			
		

> The Last Sibling said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



PFT.

Like that's ever stopped anyone.

Besides, as long as you can talk a good talk and play it off as "artistic expression of the inner human need for sexual contact," or some right-pot of bullshit, nobody'll bother you.


----------



## Charrio (Aug 1, 2007)

Starburst said:
			
		

> I thought that was against TOS?  To blatantly post porn on DA?



It is, i had stuff pulled and warned for it


----------



## xainy (Aug 1, 2007)

I actually had something to post this time, too. ):

I'LL JUST POST IT HERE, K? K!

Sorry it's not foxtaur porns. ): At least it's a fox, but still not porns. crycrycry

Now I feel better and can go back to my daily life of clicking the refresh button. WOO REFRESH.
I mean...go back to doing commissions. >.> Riiiight.


----------



## Yuki_Fox (Aug 1, 2007)

This thread is amusing ^^


----------



## JessKitt08 (Aug 1, 2007)

Larathen said:
			
		

> JessKitt08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, three things.

1. Get a life
2. Grow up
3. Shut the fuck up man- no one cares.


----------



## TheGru (Aug 1, 2007)

Starburst said:
			
		

> I thought that was against TOS?  To blatantly post porn on DA?



It is, all you're allowed to post is 'tasteful' nudes.


----------



## Starburst (Aug 1, 2007)

JessKitt08 said:
			
		

> Lol can't you just feel the community love? Some are mad because of no porn, others are just mad because gee we do actually like to post things like journals or update our buddy list and many other things. Site outages like this just piss me off >(



I uhm...I'm here for posting art/viewing art.  I post journals and such, but I also have a MySpace for blogging that usually gets the important journal information.


----------



## Janglur (Aug 1, 2007)

IT'S OVER NINE THOUSAAAAAAAAND!

WHAT!?  OVER NINE THOUSAND!?


IT'S OVER NINE THOUSAAAAAAAND!  OVER NINE THOUSAAAAND!  NINE THOUSAAAAND!


----------



## karmapolice (Aug 1, 2007)

haha, wow at the people in this thread


----------



## The Last Sibling (Aug 1, 2007)

COME ON, PEOPLE.

I need to get my daily quota of FURRIE DRAHMAH so I can call myself a real boy.

OH LAWD.  Watch the flame wars unfold.

D:<


----------



## Larathen (Aug 1, 2007)

JessKitt08 said:
			
		

> Ok, three things.
> 
> 1. Get a life
> 2. Grow up
> 3. Shut the fuck up man- no one cares.







1. In college and has a job and possible gf soon.
2. 19yrs old.
3. APPARENTLY YOU DO CAUSE YOURE ALL STUFFY AND REPLYING TO ME :>>>>>


----------



## JessKitt08 (Aug 1, 2007)

TheGru said:
			
		

> Starburst said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



People use that function like its candy >_>
or water for people who dont like candy lol


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Aug 1, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=myB_8UPTGBQ

Intermission


----------



## Charrio (Aug 1, 2007)

Janglur said:
			
		

> IT'S OVER NINE THOUSAAAAAAAAND!
> 
> WHAT!?  OVER NINE THOUSAND!?
> 
> ...



We Need You Goku! Where Are You?!


----------



## JessKitt08 (Aug 1, 2007)

Starburst said:
			
		

> JessKitt08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just use livejournal if it's inappropriate to post to FA. I use FA mainly for a blog because of the trafic flow to my page *shrug* lol but at least some of us use the site for it's usefulness and not porn X3 

It's amazing what one thing like this can do to tick off a bunch of people all because the furry porn site is down : I view it as my "art home" so yah I'm not exactly happeh bout it being offline again. I dont care if they move servers n stuff, just give warnings >_< or updates at least... yeesh.


----------



## DJ-Fragon (Aug 1, 2007)

Woah, this forum went from asking questions to flame wars in a matter of seconds. XD


----------



## Janglur (Aug 1, 2007)

The Last Sibling said:
			
		

> Janglur said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				Charrio said:
			
		

> Janglur said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Peeing on Krillin's bald head.


----------



## Starburst (Aug 1, 2007)

JessKitt08 said:
			
		

> Starburst said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, I occasionally post porn 'n' stuff.  I'm just waiting for admins to tell us wtf is wrong >:/


----------



## Growly (Aug 1, 2007)

Awww, fuck. I wanted to post juicy copyright violating pornz!


----------



## Larathen (Aug 1, 2007)

Bitches dont know about my tolling.


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Aug 1, 2007)

Growly said:
			
		

> Awww, fuck. I wanted to post juicy copyright violating pornz!



Mmmmmm...juicy pr0nz!


----------



## Charrio (Aug 1, 2007)

Janglur said:
			
		

> Peeing on Krillin's bald head.



OMG, that reply is so the WIN, lol *bows down*


----------



## xainy (Aug 1, 2007)

JessKitt08 said:
			
		

> Starburst said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sounds like you think the majority of people here only use FA for porn. P: Personally, I use it because it's ALL FURRIES ALL THE TIME and it's where I can get the most exposure.
Porns not bad on the side, all things considered. :B But check out how much I have in my gallery and/or favorites.

OH WAIT THE SITE IS DOWN.

But seriously, I have one sortofporn picture in my gallery [it's really softcore] and I have ZERO favorites that are porns. So. Not everyone uses this site for porn.

If people want porn, they go to Yiffstar.


----------



## The Last Sibling (Aug 1, 2007)

A thousand armies of the Siteproblems empire descend upon you...

Our issues will blot out the sun!


----------



## Brokoro (Aug 1, 2007)

Does anyone have an idea of when it will be done?

I actually care and don't feel like trolling so serious answers please.


----------



## Larathen (Aug 1, 2007)

I go to FA for the porn and the praising of my awesomeness cause I <3 attention.


----------



## xainy (Aug 1, 2007)

Larathen said:
			
		

> Bitches dont know about my tolling.



OMG SPELLING POLICE

TYPOTYPOTYPOTYPO

P.S. Forgot to mention. Janglur, you're my new hero. Grats.


----------



## Larathen (Aug 1, 2007)

Oh and Yiffstar is *HORRIBLE*


----------



## JessKitt08 (Aug 1, 2007)

Larathen said:
			
		

> JessKitt08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh... *possible gf*..... you mean my friend Kira who just dumped your ass? 

I could do better.

1. In high school, going to college next year- one of the best in the US, already have a boyfriend and he's actually more of a fiance now  Been with him for 4 years steady and we love each other in indescribable ammounts.
2. 17 yrs old- age doesn't matter, maturity does ^__^ you could be 50 and act like you're 3
3. Nah- I'm just having myself a good time and laughing my ass off to your silly replies XD[/b]


----------



## JessKitt08 (Aug 1, 2007)

Larathen said:
			
		

> JessKitt08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh... *possible gf*..... you mean my friend Kira who just dumped your ass? 

I could do better.

1. In high school, going to college next year- one of the best in the US, already have a boyfriend and he's actually more of a fiance now  Been with him for 4 years steady and we love each other in indescribable ammounts.
2. 17 yrs old- age doesn't matter, maturity does ^__^ you could be 50 and act like you're 3
3. Nah- I'm just having myself a good time and laughing my ass off to your silly replies XD


----------



## aru (Aug 1, 2007)

I hereby prescribe FA a good old-fashioned exorcism. It's obviously been taken over by billions of tiny white demons.


----------



## DJ-Fragon (Aug 1, 2007)

Brokoro said:
			
		

> Does anyone have an idea of when it will be done?
> 
> I actually care and don't feel like trolling so serious answers please.



I say it's most probably a major glitch.


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Aug 1, 2007)

Larathen said:
			
		

> Bitches dont know about my tolling.


Who you callin a bitch bitch i got yo bitch right here bitch!

/bored


----------



## The Last Sibling (Aug 1, 2007)

Yay double posts!


----------



## Growly (Aug 1, 2007)

xainy said:
			
		

> If people want porn, they go to Yiffstar.



I thought Yiffstar was stories only?


----------



## Larathen (Aug 1, 2007)

JessKitt08 said:
			
		

> Oh... *possible gf*..... you mean my friend Kira who just dumped your ass?
> 
> I could do better.
> 
> ...








AHHAHAHAAHA STOP IT YOURE LOSING THE BIG PICTURE



AND SHIT XAINY GOOD ONE FOR POINTING OUT MY FLAW
*10 POINTS TO GRIFFENDOR*


----------



## The Last Sibling (Aug 1, 2007)

aru said:
			
		

> I hereby prescribe FA a good old-fashioned exorcism. It's obviously been taken over by billions of tiny white demons.



See, that's what Malcom X said...


----------



## JessKitt08 (Aug 1, 2007)

damn double post- I hate the browser page timeouts...... sorry for the doubles!


----------



## Charrio (Aug 1, 2007)

Growly said:
			
		

> xainy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope they do art too, and it isn't a bad place, the troll up there just doesn't get his attention fix on there so he doesn't like it.


----------



## Growly (Aug 1, 2007)

JessKitt08 said:
			
		

> Larathen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Kids, kids... let's stop trying to one-up each other, okay?
You're both furry nerds, and that's all that matters. :B And I mean that in the most affectionate way possible.


----------



## karmapolice (Aug 1, 2007)

wow larathen, calm down <:


----------



## xainy (Aug 1, 2007)

OMFG MY TURN NAOW

1. I'm married, have four pets, and my job is my art. My husband has a job and mostly supports us. WOO GO STEREOTYPE RELATIONSHIPS.
2. I'm going to be 19 in September. You all people better get me eleventybillion gifts. >:[
3. NO ONE CARES? ;______; /wrist /wrist
(//.-)


----------



## The Last Sibling (Aug 1, 2007)

[size=xx-large]SITE'S BACK[/size]


----------



## xainy (Aug 1, 2007)

BTW IT'S BACK UP

Dammit, you beat me. ):


----------



## Larathen (Aug 1, 2007)

*HAI GUYS A/S/L????????*


----------



## CodArk2 (Aug 1, 2007)

say, FA is back up now =]


----------



## aru (Aug 1, 2007)

xainy said:
			
		

> OMFG MY TURN NAOW
> 
> 1. I'm married, have four pets, and my job is my art. My husband has a job and mostly supports us. WOO GO STEREOTYPE RELATIONSHIPS.
> 2. I'm going to be 19 in September. You all people better get me eleventybillion gifts. >:[
> ...



o_o What day in September?


----------



## Growly (Aug 1, 2007)

Fuck yeah, now I can stop watching furries overreacting here, and instead watch them on the main site!
HOTCHA~!


----------



## furryskibum (Aug 1, 2007)

Growly said:
			
		

> I thought Yiffstar was stories only?



Nah, they do arts now as well.  Not as nice as an FA or dA gallery, but arts nonetheless.


----------



## Kaji Ryuuko (Aug 1, 2007)

It's back.


----------



## TheGru (Aug 1, 2007)

This thread wins hard, back to FA now! :lol:


----------



## JessKitt08 (Aug 1, 2007)

Larathen said:
			
		

> JessKitt08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



100 points to LOSER - I challenge authority- which you have absolutely NONE of.. so I won't waste my time challenging an idiot ^__^ who thinks he's got more authority over my ass because he's Mr. hot shot.

Sorry I have authority over my ass because it's part of my body and therefore you do not have MY explicit permission to control it, tell it what to do, or even touch it 


FA is back up, now I resume my journal post and I bid adeu to the fourms.

CIAO!


----------



## xainy (Aug 1, 2007)

aru said:
			
		

> xainy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The 8th. :0


----------



## Armaetus (Aug 1, 2007)

Blank page


----------



## Janglur (Aug 1, 2007)

Charrio said:
			
		

> Janglur said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I mostly hate DBZ.  But I love it when Akira actually did it with intent to do it.  (Remember, he publically admitted he tried to drive it into the ground to get out of his insanely long contract early, after they kept making him changing it, tone it down, and just plain fuck it up beyond all recognition from what he originally desired.  Now he DESPISES DBZ, his own creation.  That's terrible, IMHO.  If I were an artist, and forced to hate my own creation, it'd be like hating my own child!)
But I love it for it's humorous awfulness.

Much like Gurann Lagann!  It's like the anime to mock all animes, terribly clich`e and obvious about it.  But then it changed, and I love it for the change too.  About 20 episodes in it gets a cold hard bitch-slap in the face and stops being funny alltogether.  It becomes cold, hard, real.  The whole giant-robots and war thing totally gets shred away in a single episode and it becomes war.  Horrible, fatal, and with no real winners.  The main character goes crazy in remorse.  Lots of people die, in very not-special, not-flattering ways.  Good and evil begin to blur.  And you're left with this sour taste that reminds you why nothing gained with violence is ever sweet.


----------



## xainy (Aug 1, 2007)

Have you ever seen Cromartie High? Best anime EVAR IMHO.

And I do love the awfulness of some DBZ. :B It used to give me laffs when I watched it.


----------



## Janglur (Aug 1, 2007)

Is that the anime where the boy Shen is picked on constantly, and finally becomes so incredibly pissed that he mutates into a quasi-monster and kills everyone in slow, sin-appropriate manners?
It was kinda cool in a philosophical sense, but I thought it was too.. hokey.  Like the imagery was there for shock value only, not to support the story.


----------



## xainy (Aug 1, 2007)

Hahahahaha no. It's not. X)


----------



## Bokracroc (Aug 2, 2007)

Larathen said:
			
		

> *HAI GUYS A/S/L????????*


*40/m/Ur window*


----------



## soundhound (Aug 2, 2007)

wuts a possible gf


----------

